# [usb] Read-only

## bouriquo

Bonsoir,

Encore moi avec mes questions à deux sous   :Laughing:  J'ai un disque usb, qui est bien monté automatique, tout semble être configuré correctement. J'ai bien le ntfs write d'activé et tout.

Mais je n'arrive pas à autoriser un user ( meme root ) à écrire dessus.

Une âme charitable pour m'aider  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## guilc

Question 1: tu utilises quoi comme driver ntfs ? Celui du kernel ? ntfs3g ?

Le résultat de la commande "mount" nous indiquera ça, ainsi que les options de montage

----------

## bouriquo

Hello guilc,

Oui il s'agit du driver ntfs du noyau

Mount  *Quote:*   

> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
> 
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
> 
> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

Ben voila, le driver ntfs du noyau n'est pas le bon : il n'a pas de support en écriture (en fait si, mais ultra-minimal : possible sans changer la taille du fichier seulement).

Il faut que tu utilises ntfs3g (emerge ntfs3g, puis type de fichier ntfs3g en tant que type de FS au montage) qui propose un support en écriture complet, et ça va rouler tout seul

----------

## bouriquo

Ok d'acc  :Smile: 

Ou est-ce que je défini le type de montage lorsque je veux que cela soit fait automatiquement.

merci d'avance

PS : Juste par curiosité y a pas moyen de le faire fonctionner avec le driver du noyau ?

----------

## guilc

Je pense que les outils automachin vont privilégier ntfs3g par rapport au driver du kernel d'après ce que j'ai pu voir. Sinon, supprimer le support ntfs du noyau, comme ça plus de doute.

Non, pas moyen de faire fonctionner le driver du noyau, il est bien trop limité. Le driver ntfs3g (qui utilise FUSE) est là pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

